# Arm warmers, Santini, Blue, med., free.



## palinurus (1 Aug 2008)

These have been languishing unused in amongst all my other cycling clothing.

Size is M but I've got some similar arm warmers in the small size and they still slip down my arms, so perhaps read the size as large.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Aug 2008)

I'll swap you them for something. How about a cycling video or book?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2008)

The arm warmers have arrived already! They seem very well made - thanks a lot Matt . 

I agree that they are a largish medium size which suits me because my arms are a smallish-large . 

I've got a pair of large arm warmers but they don't have grippers and tend to slide down. I have another pair which are a genuine medium and they are a bit tight since I put on weight, but I'm keeping them for when I get slim again. 

I didn't catch the post office today, but I'll get that Big Mig book in the post to you on Monday.


----------



## palinurus (2 Aug 2008)

I had time to post 'em while my pasta was cooking yesterday, glad they are going to be of some use. They only worked as forearm warmers for me.


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2008)

Cheers for the book!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2008)

Palinurus, I have skinny arms myself - I found the Prendas own brand arm warmers a good fit, fwiw. I've a pair made by Star (a Belgian company) that are a good fit too.


----------

